
The Singular Universe and the Reality of Time - jonbaer
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/feb/06/the-singular-universe-and-reality-of-time-universe-smolin-review
======
rbrogan
Personally, I can also recommend Philip Turetzky's Time for those interested
in the question "What is Time?" from a philosophical (rather than a physical)
POV. The book is a survey of thinking about Time from the ancient Greeks
through the 20th century. It is not light reading, but no philosophy PhD is
needed if you read it carefully.

~~~
logical42
One could argue that a large part of a philosophy PhD is learning to read
carefully.

------
rosser
"I find that a much more comforting idea" is not the most compelling argument
I've ever heard.

